# Lionchief Plus problems finally fixed...DIY!!!



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

Currently own four (4) Lionchief Plus locomotives, a Pacific, a Hudson, a NW-2 and a GP-20 and most likely in the future, a Berkshire when and if released.
I'll begin by stating that the Lionchief Plus line of locomotives has made my return to model trains at 70 something an enjoyable one, especially considering their price point. The appearance and detail, weight, smoke, sounds, electronics and ability to operate by remote control make it, well for me anyway, just plain fun!
Although any problems with my LC+ locomotives have been minimal...they have remained constant and that's the bad news. 
My first purchase was the LC+ Hudson and almost immediately the rear coil coupler didn't work. Being new and under warranty, I sent it to Lionel for service and paid for the shipping. When I received it back, the coupler worked for a few minutes and then stopped working again. Not wanting to pay once more for more shipping and taking a chance on damage, I just went without the ability of being able to activate the coupler.
Secondly, the LC+ Pacific once out of warranty, developed a problem with the sounds and would short out multiple times around the layout...made for a very distracting aspect for operating.
Now for the good news...I decided to take a chance when Lionel had their 50% off sale and ordered what I guessed might be necessary to do a fix...if not now, possibly in the future? Ordered one each (2) of the locomotive drawbar w/wiring harness for the LC+ Pacific and Hudson, one each (2) of the tender drawbar w/wiring harness and lastly, two (2) of the coil couplers which were useable on either tender.
Finally have gotten around to attempting to fix both issues. Thought I would tackle the Pacific sound issue first and most of all wanting to keep things simple. I decided to try replacing the tender drawbar w/wiring harness first...hoping that there might be a contact problem where the locomotive and tender drawbars were connected and it would only require soldering two wires for the speaker...and low and behold, it worked!!! Really didn't want to get into the much more challenging electronics of the engine...by the way, soldering is not my strong suit, but after watching many UTube videos, I think I have now turned the corner with this one?
The second issue was trying to get the coil coupler issue resolved on the LC+ Hudson, since the trip to Lionel service never did provide a remedy. Once again the repair was made in the tender. Simply removed the body and truck assembly, disconnecting the wire harness...reinstalled the new replacement coil coupler and "voila", it now is operating perfectly...and train life is good once again!!! 
Paul


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2017)

That's good news, Paul. I have three LC+ locos and haven't had any problems, but I will keep this in mind if any problems develop. I got back into O gauge in 2014 and, like you, found LC+ made the transition easy and fun.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

To be honest, I feel the MTH Rail King Imperial Line of Engines that sell for around $350-$375 for a fully featured PS2/3 engine are a much better deal than LionChief Plus (LC+) engines with their limited features and lower quality.

Of course the added cost of MTH DCS System and its complicated set up kind of tips the balance back to Lionel.

Although, I loved my LC+ Hudson which I dropped on the floor and broke, the high chance of getting so many defective LC+ products, and having to buy replacement parts to fix them yourself and increase the cost of a lower tier product is not something I want to bother with.

Unfortunately, both MTH and Lionel seem to both be suffering from increased defects, but Lionel's are far far worse than MTH's issues by a huge amount.
Kind of sad, as I really like those LC+ steamers on the surface.

At least I can work on my old PullMor vintage Lionel engines, with Lionels PWC series a close 2nd.
There is a reason those old vintage Lionel's last over 60 years!


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Paul, good to hear that you were able to repair your LC+ locos with simple fixes.

I have yet to make the LC+ leap but will try out a steamer if a Northern Pacific or SP&S ever shows up.

Bill


----------



## SmokyMikey (Dec 9, 2021)

So abt 5yrs ago I had bought a Lionel LC+ Mikado brand new, & sadly it had issues right out of the box.
About 5 min into the maiden voyage around the track, & all was well. Until I tried to back up into a switch slowly then it slightly derailed. Or course I cut the power immediately cuz my layout is setup for conventional trains. When I powered it back on the sound was barely audible. I tried raising the sound w the controller, with no luck.

I then proceeded to turn it the train/track power on, & off a few times… waiting 5 min before turning the power back on, just to make sure it just wasn’t a weird fluke. Well each time it powered on it did the same thing. Of course I was thoroughly pissed off abt it. Set it down, & took a break.
The next day I set it out to Lionel to get fixed cuz it was brand new. They “fixed it” got it home, & the sound issue was fixed, but when I went to drive it forward it moved 1 centimeter forward, stoped, then proceeded to fry/smoke came from under the boiler/burning wires, I imidiately shut it off, & set it back to Lionel for a full refund.

That one Incident scarred my appetite for thenewer engines, & it still hurts even after 5yrs! Of course later on I found out that the diesels are way better, & if I got a LC or LC+ engine or set it would be diesel sadly. Lionel better get their act together cuz their loyal customers paying $400 for an engine are gonna be pissed when it fails 5min into use! Since then I’ve sold all my computerized conventional engines, & all of my engines are Pullmor motor powered!

Just thought I might share my horror experience w Lionchief stuff.


----------



## neilblumberg (Apr 15, 2019)

I've had no problems with about a dozen LC and LC+ locos, so be cautious about drawing conclusions from an n of one. Lemons happen to every company and it sounds like you may well have gotten one.


----------



## SmokyMikey (Dec 9, 2021)

neilblumberg said:


> I've had no problems with about a dozen LC and LC+ locos, so be cautious about drawing conclusions from an n of one. Lemons happen to every company and it sounds like you may well have gotten one.


Yeah, I have since played with other lionchief engines since then, & I’d love to get another. It’s just the price tag that scares me a tad since from personal experience, & from what I’ve heard Lionel service centers are not much help.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lee Willis has a bunch of LC+ and LC+ 2.0 steamers, and he's pretty happy with them as a rule. I have a couple of the LC+ 2.0 0-6-0T engines, they've worked as advertised and are a good deal for the features offered.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

SmokyMikey said:


> So abt 5yrs ago I had bought a Lionel LC+ Mikado brand new, & sadly it had issues right out of the box.
> About 5 min into the maiden voyage around the track, & all was well. Until I tried to back up into a switch slowly then it slightly derailed. Or course I cut the power immediately cuz my layout is setup for conventional trains. When I powered it back on the sound was barely audible. I tried raising the sound w the controller, with no luck.
> 
> I then proceeded to turn it the train/track power on, & off a few times… waiting 5 min before turning the power back on, just to make sure it just wasn’t a weird fluke. Well each time it powered on it did the same thing. Of course I was thoroughly pissed off abt it. Set it down, & took a break.
> ...


Hello, welcome to the site.
You do know that this is an older thread?
You should have started a new one that you could call yours. 
Maybe a Mod can move so it's yours?
I see that one did modify your comment.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

At present I own two LC+ locos. The Pennsy A5 switcher and a Reading GP-9. The A% switcher has worked flawlessly for the three or so years I have owned it. The GP-9 also worked well but developed a coupler issue while under warranty. I sent it back to Lionel. They sent it back with the coupler not repaired. There was even a technician's note stating the repairs were done. So I sent it back a second time. It came back to me with the coupler repaired but the shell was loose from the chassis. The bosses that hold the screws were either stripped or some were broken. I called Lionel and complained. They sent me a brand new locomotive and told me to keep the one they sent back damaged.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Older thread, but still relevant. I bought a brand new LC+ 4-6-2 Pacific a few years ago. After running it occasionally for not quite a year, the smoke fan seemed to have crapped out. Or more precisely, probably the board. The fan actually works when disconnecting from the board and applying power to it.

Also purchased a brand new LC+ 2-8-2 Mikado shortly afterwards. Everything seems to work okay except for one thing - I can't get the sound volume to adjust. Follow instructions to a tee, but no go. Not really electronically-adept enough to figure out how to adjust the sound volume WITHOUT following the instructions, either.

Oh well, Lionel gets one more chance with a BTO Legacy Diesel switcher I'm waiting on. If any electronic problems show up with it, then I'm done buying any more brand new Lionel.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is why most of mine are old Post War trains. 
The electronics when it works is nice, but when they don't work and you don't know how to fix it......... that.... s ucks.

An older thread yes, but some just hate to see the dragging up of old threads.
He might not know the date it started, it would have been better if he started a new thread.
Not all, but a lot see the date and might not even look as they know it is old, whereas a new thread might get more attention.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> That is why most of mine are old Post War trains.
> The electronics when it works is nice, but when they don't work and you don't know how to fix it......... that.... s ucks.
> 
> An older thread yes, but some just hate to see the dragging up of old threads.
> ...


I must agree on the post-war mentality. If something breaks I can repair them. They can take alot of punishment, as can be seen by the amount still around, still running and still selling.

I must admit that my LC+ locos are fun to run. Much easier to spot cars next to operating accessories.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Madman said:


> I must agree on the post-war mentality. If something breaks I can repair them.


Funny, I think the same way about modern models with electronics.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Funny, I think the same way about modern models with electronics.



*John, I just can't get my head wrapped around some or most electronics. I commend you guys that can think through all of the theory and then put it to practical use. *


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

_"Justice is when everyone minds his own business, and refrains from meddling in others' affairs."_
 Plato, circa 45 BC

Plato's remark is recognized as the origin of the phrase: "To each his own."


----------



## rfs4760 (10 mo ago)

PDDMI said:


> Currently own four (4) Lionchief Plus locomotives, a Pacific, a Hudson, a NW-2 and a GP-20 and most likely in the future, a Berkshire when and if released.
> I'll begin by stating that the Lionchief Plus line of locomotives has made my return to model trains at 70 something an enjoyable one, especially considering their price point. The appearance and detail, weight, smoke, sounds, electronics and ability to operate by remote control make it, well for me anyway, just plain fun!
> Although any problems with my LC+ locomotives have been minimal...they have remained constant and that's the bad news.
> My first purchase was the LC+ Hudson and almost immediately the rear coil coupler didn't work. Being new and under warranty, I sent it to Lionel for service and paid for the shipping. When I received it back, the coupler worked for a few minutes and then stopped working again. Not wanting to pay once more for more shipping and taking a chance on damage, I just went without the ability of being able to activate the coupler.
> ...


I'd like to ask if there's a more direct name/part number for the loco wire drawbar/wire harness. I have a Pennsylvania Flyer LC+...where I've soldered the leads, and that got all the sound working.... Bought the engine used with no sound...and it's apparent the 1st user just wasn't so careful with the drawbar. SO...replacing the drawbar would be helpful... I want to purchase that part...maybe 2 of them....and haven't found the part yet.... Help appreciated....


----------

